# اختصارات الكيبورد كاملة في صورة واحدة !



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

منقووووووووووول​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على الاختصارات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي علي الاختصارات المهمه 


مرسي احلي فراشه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا يا فراشه
> 
> مرسىىىىىى على الاختصارات
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 ميرسي خالص يا مان على المرور​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *مرسي علي الاختصارات المهمه ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *مرسي احلي فراشه*​


 ميرسي يا مايكل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## totty (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*يااااااااه يا فراشه 
اظن كده مفيش اسهل من اننا نعرفهم بقه
ميرسى بجد وسلم ايدك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يسلمك يا توتي حبيبتي​


----------



## فادية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد يا فوشي *
*تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي *​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

a;vhh gd;n tvhai


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (29 أكتوبر 2008)

سورى شكراا ليكى فراشه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا يا فراشة 

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد يا فوشي *
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديك يا حبيبتي *​


 الله يسلمك حبيبتي :Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

MovieMaker قال:


> سورى شكراا ليكى فراشه


 ميرسي يا بيتر 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (29 أكتوبر 2008)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *شكرا يا فراشة ​*
> 
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​


 ميرسي يا روكي

ويباركك يا رب​


----------



## zama (30 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد مجهودك رائع اشكرك عليه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> بجد مجهودك رائع اشكرك عليه


 ميرسي يا مينا ربنا يباركك​


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي جداااااااااااااا،علي هذه الاختصارات30:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مايكل نوووووورت الموضوع​


----------



## vetaa (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل يا فوشى*
*بجد فادنى جدا*

*تعيشى مجايبك يا قمر*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا فتوت يا سكر​


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مفيش اجمل من كدة  دايما فراشة رقيقة طايرة فى اجمل سما تجيب لينا ماهو جديد ومتميز


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يخليك كلك زوق ميرسي يا الامير ​


----------



## مسعد خليل (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااا للاختصارات الرب يباركك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا مسعد خالص ​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك عمل ايديكي يا فراشة​ 
بس ازاي الواحد يحفظهم كلهم​ 
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مش كلهم يتحفظوا ومع الاستعمال المتكرر

هتلاقي نفسك حفظتي اللي بتستعملية

نورتي الموضوع حبيبتي ​


----------



## sabahalbazi (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل .



الرب يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2008)

sabahalbazi

ميرسي جدا لمرورك وتعليقك ​


----------

